# White specks in water



## dekrug (Aug 7, 2011)

What's the easiest way to get rid of all these white specs that are floating in my water? I run two filter cartridges in my Marineland penguin 200....... oh and don't mind the floating plants lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

How long ago was it that you did a water change? Have you added any new rocks or decorations?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In or on? Air? worms? undissolved powder?


----------



## dekrug (Aug 7, 2011)

emc7 said:


> In or on? Air? worms? undissolved powder?


Explain a little more? 

And a week I mean it comes back after every water change it seems like it's not ick because the fish are fine


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like air to me. Only thing that makes sense is some how you're getting that much air in through the filters. Or you're getting a chemical in the water making it soapy, but that doesn't make sense because you'd see a huge film of it on top.

Solutions that make sense to me are water change, gravel vac, filter cleaning and a carbon for a short time to make a quick fix and see if it returns.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Im not sure what they are but ive had them before and they just dissapeared after 1-2 weeks


----------



## dekrug (Aug 7, 2011)

I just did a water change and it didn't help........ It's really starting to bother me idk what it is but it's really starting to bother me.......


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

i have that same tank decoration


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have to know what it is to deal with it. I can't really see what bothers you in the pic. Is it in the water, on the glass, on the driftwood? So you first need to determine animal, vegetable, mineral, or gas

Many small organisms can grow in fish tanks, esp. if they are overfed. Wormlike things stuck to the glass, for example.

Algae or fungus:fungus happens on driftwood, uneaten food, anything that can decay and looks white and fuzzy up close. Algaes can go white if dying or in the dark. All sorts of strange stuff grows on wood (i.e.lichens)

Minerals that precipitate, that don't or only slowly dissolve can float around in the water like flakes of paint or a snow-globe. They can come from stuff you add to the water, stuff in the air, and stuff in the tank. It you add hard water to tank with a 'pH lowering' additive, minerals can precipitate out of solution to keep the pH down. This is deliberate, but annoying. Filters can take a while to pick it up or it slowly dissolve in the water. It can be mineral deposits on a filter or lid that are knocked into the tank by the water change. Or dust from the room.

Air looks like little spheres under magnification and go upward when moved around by filter flow. Gasses dissolved in the new water come out slowly and form bubbles on everything. Easiest way to deal is to treat you water in buckets and let it sit before putting it in the tank. It can also be created deliberately or accidentally by filters that 'suck air' 

Get your friend with most expensive digital camera to take pics at high res, zoom in with photoshop or gimp, draw an arrow pointing at the trouble and post the pic.

In general, most of this crap is just cosmetic and won't bother your fish at all.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

its funny, after i did a water change about 2 days later i have similar white specs floating around. i feel like it could be possibly uneaten food that got stirred up by the water change? idk but i have it floating around.


----------

